# PO265 help 6.0l power stroke



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a 2003 F250 6.0l powerstroke, My truck was running rough and I was getting a Nr 2 cylinder imbalance code. Today I changed out the Nr 2 injector since the last time I received this code on the Nr 6 cylinder, an injector change out cleared the code and smoothed out the engine. Now I'm getting a P0265 code (Cylinder 2 Injector Circuit High) and the engine is still running rough. http://engine-codes.com/p0265.html says that possible causes are:

- Dirty Fuel Injector 2
- Faulty Fuel Injector 2
- Plugged Fuel Injector 2
- Fuel injector 2 harness is open or shorted
- Fuel injector 2 circuit poor electrical connection

I know that the injector that I removed was faulty since the small nut was missing on the injector (same thing happened on my Nr 6 injector). I'm thinking that I should be able to rule out the majority of the above causes since I installed a new injector, that the cause of my code is either the injector harness plug or that the injector is not all the way plugged in. I'm hoping I do not have to pull the valve cover off again since it took me about 4 hours to make the repair. I'm planning on pulling the air filter off again in the morning and see if I can mess with the connector to get a better connection. Anyone have any thoughts or tips? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I meant the small nut I attached a picture, and I was unable to find it drug a magnet and looked really hard I plan on changing the oil when I figure out my problem

Yesterday I went out and checked the connector to the Nr 2 injector sand low and behold I wasn't all the way plugged in and the connection was sloppy. So I tried to reconnect the plugs and the injector pig tail connector pushed back into the block. This is the connector that comes from the injector and goes through the block. At this point I tried to pull the connector out unsuccessfully with a pair of needle nose pliers, then I went through the process of removing the valve cover to fix the issue. Once complete I reran the truck for a test run and I'm still getting the same two codes (I think they are PO265 and PO266 but they are the same two codes as in my previous post). At this point I rechecked the injector plug and pushed it back into the valve cover. Not sure why I keep pushing it in since it is sitting flush and tight in the injector plug hole. This time instead of taking off the valve cover I removed the plug/cap by the Nr 2 cylinder and I was able to get access to the injector plug and push it back tight against the block I really wish I would have realized this in the morning since it would have saved me some serious time. This did not fix my issue and now I have a couple questions that I'm hoping someone can shed some light one.
On the injector there are 4 wires that go into the injector pig tail connector. The colors are white, blue, red and block. All the other injectors that are installed in my truck have the injector orientated so that when you look down at the injector connector the white wire is at the left and the blue while is to the right with a flat portion of the injector pigtail connector on the top. In order for me to get the orientation of the wires like the other injectors the L shaped portion of the injector connector is on the Top or that is what you see when you remove the valve cover. The pictures below are from the injector that I removed not the new injector installed. I hope the pictures illustrate what I'm talking about in regards to the flat and L portion of the plug. All the other injectors have the flat portion up but If I do this I will not match the orientation of the color coded wires to the other injector. What I'm going to try next, is to reorient the injector pigtail plug so that the flat portion of the plug is on top and forget about the orientation of the colored wires. Figured it's worth a try. If this doesn't work the truck may be heading to Ford.

Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Who did you buy injector from


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Autozone online


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

james.j.smith;1771411 said:


> Autozone online


Not saying it's your problem but I've only used ford injectors. Not sure who rebuilds them for autozone


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

Wanted to go with the ford injector but no one local had one and I could get the autozone one quicker. It's been cold here and I do my work in my driveway. We had a nice day last weekend and autoxone was the only place that I could get the part. It's a duralast supposedly. Of course going that route may be my problem and I'm working in the cold anyway.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

One thing you could try is moving the injector. If the codes follow where you put the injector you have an injector problem. If they stay you have a harness or connector problem.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

I was thinking if doing that. I think my new plan is to disregard the location of the wires and try and turn the injector plug 180 so that the flat side is up like the other injectors. Was going to try this first since I only have to remove the intake to do it. Then if that doesn't work try the injector swap out like you mentioned. The other thing I was thinking was if rotating the plug doesn't work see if I can get a refund with minimal hassle and start over. I'm getting a little frustrated with the job since I thought I would be done it after a couple hours on Sunday. Thanks for the help and suggestions


----------

